# Which country makes the best Nintendo games



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 11, 2009)

What's a nintendo?


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

Wales and Japan are neck and neck so far


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What's a nintendo?



it's spanish for want


----------



## strung out (Feb 11, 2009)

if you'd have told us all those years ago on TCTE that urban would one day have a nintendo forum, we'd have laughed at you


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

strung_out said:


> if you'd have told us all those years ago on TCTE that urban would one day have a nintendo forum, we'd have laughed at you



I know

I pledge that I will never have a forum on my boards named after a global corporation no matter how big my board or the corporation becomes


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

well, unless i got a playstation or a stereo out of it or something


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2009)

Wales? You're thinking of the Dragon 32.


----------



## strung out (Feb 11, 2009)

anyway... i thought we didnt have advertising on urban. how much is ed getting for naming a forum after nintendo?


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

strung_out said:


> anyway... i thought we didnt have advertising on urban. how much is ed getting for naming a forum after nintendo?



They're giving him 80 coins from the mario games.

Another 20 and he's earned another life


----------



## isitme (Feb 11, 2009)

imagine you could get those mushrooms and grow massive


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 11, 2009)

fogbat said:


> They're giving him 80 coins from the mario games.
> 
> Another 20 and he's earned another life



I heard he was getting 300 rupees - they actually gave him 500 but he hasn't found the bigger wallet yet.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 11, 2009)

King Biscuit Time said:


> I heard he was getting 300 rupees - they actually gave him 500 but he hasn't found the bigger wallet yet.





When he opened the container they came in, a little "nah Nah NAH NAAAAHH!" noise played.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 11, 2009)

it's dangerous to go alone

take urban


----------

